# Not meant to offend. Just curious



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Here in our area, Feral Cats/stray house cats are considered predators/pests. I have not seen anyone on any of the forums mention hunting ditch cougars. Is a ethical thing with in the SS community or do you just not have a problem with them in your area?

I am not talking about the neighbors or Grandmas kitty cat. I am talking the skinny stray ally cat that you see.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I think there are a lot of members who would have no qualms about killing feral cats, but bringing up the subject usually results in a lot of negative comment. Hopefully, this time it won't.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you'll be fine, (not because I condone it, but because earlier this year somebody here killed one, and no problems) as long as you don't post a picture of a dead kitty!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

For the past 6 months I've been watching My sisters cat visualizing hunting it(Not that I will, but if I was hunting a similar animal) These animals are very impressive; strong, fast reflexes and atheletic.I've come to the conclusion that even with a direct hit into the vitals, the cats will to live would probably allow it to keep going and run into the woods for at least a few seconds making it hard to retrieve. Now, give me my A+ slingshot with double tapered theraband gold, and with a .45 cal lead ball from a distance I am confident that I can get a well placed shot to the head, and if I was you...I'd load up on those cats! In my culture hunting is a way of life and I probably don't speak for the rest of the world but I would enjoy pictures and stories of hunting these. This is a hunting section and people do have pet cats but hey, Im a dog owner and I love dogs, but I don't mind seeing hunting pics of wolves who are also wonderful dog animals


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm with New; don't post pics, & fuck em' if they still bitch about it. To be honest, I'd drop grandma's kitty in a heartbeat too, if she let the thing out, unchecked, for hours on end to do just what it's born to do...efficiently kill everything it can. Cats (feral & pets) DECIMATE songbird populations the world over, & kill anything else they can take regardless of its status as pest or endangered. Unless you live on a farm, I'd encourage you to take as many as you can. Vehicle tires work well for the task too.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Years ago when I was hunting on my buddies ranch (did this just about every weekend for years), I was told by his parents, who were not to keen on hunting BTW, that if I saw any domestic wild cats to shoot them. They are vicious killers and had major problems with them ruining the lives of their chicken population.

I never got one, but was on the lookout !

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Many feral domestic animals are dangerous, pests, or both. Feral dogs running in packs are especially dangerous because they may have no fear of man. Pigs are very destructive and populations are out of control in many parts of the US. They are also on my extermination list.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

No matter what the wildlife research says about over populations of whatever animal you want to name, there will be some bleeding hearts who simply do not understand about wildlife populations and feral "domestic" speciess, who strongly object to killing ANY animal at all, are vegetarians, and don't realize that animals suffer much more in the wild (or in urban areas scrounging for garbage or eating pets) when in an over populated state, forced to eat house shrubbery, feed too close to highways causing deaths of animals and people besides (viscious wrecks of vehs swerving to avoid an animal crashing into other vehs), die from disease etc. having few natural predators. It's one thing for having heart for animals, adopting orphan cats and dogs etc.. but at some point in some areas obviously something has to be done. Packs of wild dogs as mentioned by a poster/moderator above are more dangerous than packs of wolves, ask Russians and some folks in USA also.

So killing off feral species is indeed objectionable to some, I suggest they simply don't do it, but don't whine when someone does for it's a service being performed, aside from the dog catcher and putting them "to sleep" in over crowded under funded dog pounds/animal shelters doing essentially the same thing. Feral species often carry contagious diseases not only to man but to man's pets...rabid animals, mange, distemper (mostly fatal especially in young and old animals), parvo virus to name some but not all diseases. Feral animals can't be caught and vaccinated hence they are carriers of diseases and are often so badly bitten by fleas they have raw infected skin, let along a virtual breeding bed for ticks which as you know carry Lymes and other diseases fatal to man.

I would however go about your business of reducing the feral animal population in a subtle way without posting it on this forum to avoid any mish mash from those who simply don't understand the problem and refuse to educate themselves about it. After all, who posts absolutely EVERYTHING they do on a forum? Is it absolutely necessary to post a cat kill? Or coyote? etc. ...knowing there may be some static about it and a dead thread and wasted time of moderators refereeing a fight as a result.

I've added the following on an edit.

My lovable playful albeit el nuts-o Katyusha mongrel dog went and killed a neighbor's rooster not long ago. The neighbor, a very good indigenous ladyfriend politely came up to us, we were working in our garden, with the dead bird, bitten in the neck, saying she saw our dog Katyusha and her son Alphie (the alpha male) kill it. Indeed they had escaped through a half open compound gate and we didn't know it. We purchased the rooster for $8 with no more words said on the spot, which our neighbor then gladly and happily plucked and cleaned and we gave it a Christian rite in our pressure cooker and made a righteous stew with dumplings of it...but point being made, even pets raise havoc on whatever animal they can catch..they still have that pre programmed instinct that can simply not be bread out of all pets...some maybe, but not all. That's how feral animals live, by reverting back to the undomestic life style of hunting for supper...just like WE do. It's nice when cats kill pesty rodents alright, but really, they are after supper and don't much care about the menu selection in nature's restaurant, when hunger pangs strike. Why did I add this edit? To remind the bleeding hearts of domestic and feral domestic species' instincts to simply go fetch supper.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

A good shot to the side of the head with .36 lead and TBG 1in to 3/4 taper works perfect.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

At one time I had sheep on my farm. Our sheep specialist told me to kill every cat I saw, as they were the primary vector for toxoplasmosis in sheep.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis

And I used to keep free range chickens. About every six months or so I would find one or two dead and about half eaten. I would set up a blind cubby trap with the carcass as bait ... every single time I caught a feral cat.

The city of Victoria now has to chlorinate their water because of feral cats eliminating in the local watershed, which resulted in toxoplasmosis in the city water supply and an outbreak of spontaneous abortions in the city.

I mulch my vegetable garden with landscaping cloth. The neighbors' cats take great delight in shredding the cloth, which of course allows weeds to grow. And the ddamn cats are always after the birds at my feeders.

Bottom line ... I suggest you kill every free roaming cat you can.

Cats are very tough. Even a good, solid head shot might not kill them outright. I used to use a .22 hornet on the farm ... called it my "cat gun". No matter where I hit them, unless I hit them in the head, the cats would run off a long way before collapsing. I have even had cats survive being caught in a Conibear trap (survive until I found them), and I never saw any other animal that did. I will say again ... cats are very tough.

Speaking as a moderator, I think we will have a LOT less potential for hassle if you do NOT post photos of dead kitties here.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Speaking of gardens, they (cats) seem to love nothing more than shitting in mine. As if there wasn't enough reason already to cull the lot of them.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Sssss... i will not get offened by it, but it is a subject close to my heart. I save feral kittys to get rid of the rodents and snakes... if someone will mess with the kittys in my area then i would shoot him in the leg.. even if you post pics ( which i wont recommand because P.I.T.A (Pain in the ass) will be all over us) i dont think anyone will mind.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Speaking of gardens, they (cats) seem to love nothing more than ****ting in mine. As if there wasn't enough reason already to cull the lot of them.


They only do that because they know you're not full of enough shit yet. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

JonM said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of gardens, they (cats) seem to love nothing more than ****ting in mine. As if there wasn't enough reason already to cull the lot of them.
> ...


...probably why they always seem to aim for my root vegetables...


----------



## the-flat-bandit (Dec 29, 2014)

i got no problems with it, a pest is a pest ... and my profession is a pest controller haha

i have eaten cat on Holiday to Vietnam , its not verry nice btw


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Kill feral cats, by all means, they reproduce too much and cause way too many issues, but I don't want to see pictures of them personally. I don't think it's really a kill to be proud of.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Way back when...In the good old days (?) hunters in the field were expected to dispatch ALL house cats in the field...at the request of the state ...One single house cat can do tremendous amount of damage to wildlife...rabbits, quail, pheasants, etc. suffer from house cat damage...A cat is one of the few animals that will kill continuously...and not just for food...Phil


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

the-flat-bandit said:


> i got no problems with it, a pest is a pest ... and my profession is a pest controller haha
> i have eaten cat on Holiday to Vietnam , its not verry nice btw


I had a professor who visited Cambodia regularly, & made it a point to have cat as often as possible when he was there. He described the meat as "incredibly rich", but had nothing to compare it to...


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I've heard cat is delicious and France serves them in restaurants as well as eastern countries...catmandu?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i have placed many strays and probably family cats out running around on the missing and need to be endangered list :naughty: they all look the same in the sights at night if family cats want to be family cats they should stay at their house if not they are feral,i do not in anyway condone cruelty of any animal,but culling the necessary in the fastest and most humane way possible is game on


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Pretty sure they destroyed the rabbit population around here, I seen 2 rabbits all winter...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I really wouldn't. 
Example of if a shot is just off. Not into David and Goliath hunting myself. If your going to do something, do it right

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2382971/Man-shot-cat-eye-catapult-leaving-needing-surgery-removed-jailed.html


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am not looking to see any dead cat pics either, however I respect the fact that feral animals need to be dealt with. I am sure a slingshot can potentially kill these type of animals, but if dispatching them quickly is the goal then a "cat gun" like the one Charles mentioned is surely the responsible way to go. 
Just my 2cents,
SF


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, quite the response. I have a few to many around my place, but if they were a real problem for me it would have to be a live trap then transport them to the animal control. Its not that I have not dispatched many a cats or have any qualms about it. It is the fact that they don't always die easy and there has been a few cases with dogs in my area that has made the nightly news. Every case the home owner was in the right "IMHOP" but a wounded animal/ bad hit can get you in some hot water here.....To me it is not worth a felony animal cruelty charge or a discharging a firearm in city limits charge against me. Here in my town if they want to be nasty they can slap that on ya in city limits.......

Its hell getting old and maturing lol.

Oh yeah thank you all for keeping it civil.

Dan


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

One more note, I have found gumballs and chickpeas tend to put the buggy in their butt. They seem to be wait until after dark to mess with my chickens now. A couple are getting pretty good at clearing a 6ft chain link fence at the sound of the front door opening.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll second the motion on what Charles just said...feral and some so called house cats are a PITA in many aspects. I love 'em but... And yes indeedy they are sure tough animals and do have 9 lives when it comes to trying to kill one unless you simply blast the heck out of it wherein it has no choice but to go to cat heaven. A sling shot isn't the best weapon by a long shot. (pun intended)...a fire arm is. Even a bow is dubious but with a broad head point, yessirreee..but that's going t make it suffer, so shoot the sucker with a scoped .22 or better...same as you would a medium sized animal (which some feral cats sure are). A neighbor here in the valley just acquired an immature black cat male he says to keep the rodent population to a dull roar. Fine...I'll be interested in how many range chickens disappear now. I wouldn't mind it if they did either, they eat small plants popping up in my garden like mad and I don't raise chickens (yet). Point is, shoot a cat with something meaningfully powerful to literally blow it in half...such as Charles' .22 Hornet or better.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

I have no problem hunting feral cats if they are a problem in the area, except for native cat breeds of an area like sand cats in Turkey.

I don't see why people say they would be difficult to hunt. Their call is very easy to mimic and I can normally call a wild cat to me. It'd be pretty easy to hunt them, I'd stand behind a tree, mimic the call and then when it came round to see I would shoot it from three feet. That said I couldn't personally kill a cat because I spent too much time with wild cats as a kid. Though I do see the need for culling them.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Well this probably isn't the solution you looking for we had quite a lot of wild cats around and each time they got into my yard my dogs would get hold of them, I stopped counting at 16. then I started throwing the dead one's on the door step of the people giving the "poor kitties" food. When I gave them the account of my curtains which 1 of the wild cats ripped whilst sharpeneing his nails in my house. They then told me ok if they in your yard they will look the other way, until 1 Sunday morning around 4am my dogs chased 1 into a tree in the front garden. I shot the thing 4 times in the head with an air rifle(they are tough), it jumped out the tree and over the fence and lay there and died in front of my Neighbours front door. The girl screamed when she opened the door, and this 1 that I shot was now her pet cat. So now I just leave it up to the dogs.

Tyrone


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

A .457 cal lead ball connecting to the cats cranium going 230+ fps would be terminal for a cat


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I really don't have a problem with it myself. Not sure if I could do it, but feral animals need to be controlled too. I had some cats that would get in my backyard and dig in our garden and such. This was before slingshots for me, but I knew a lot of the cats in my yard were neighbor's cats and me killing them would probably have caused issues. What I did is loaded a blow gun with those plastic stun darts and gave them a good pop. Didn't really hurt them bad, but scared them enough to not come back. If I had a little light banded bb shooter then...yeah they would have gotten a taste of it! 

Another funny story similar to Tyrone's. I had a buddy that lived on some acres. He had a feral tom cat that was causing a lot of problems for him with chickens and such. His sister happened to live on the same property. She was a big animal lover and he told her that he had to get rid of the tom cat. She reluctantly agreed but told him "I just don't want to know about it". Well he came home one day and his wife is all excited&#8230;"I got that tom cat locked in the laundry room!" He grabs a burlap sack and with much effort gets the cat in it. He had a big pile of trash and debris to burn so he figured let me get that big fire going and I'll dispose of him there. Now he is not a cruel guy so he figured&#8230;throw the bag on the fire and then give it some good blasts with his shot gun to take out the cat. He does this and when he fires, it actually blows open the bag and the cat escapes! Also the cat took a hit, has it guts hanging out and takes off running from on top of the fire! My buddy is freaking out and unloads a couple more shots at it as it's running around (missing and ended up hitting the barrel of a new gun on a rock and bent it!) The sister hears all this, comes outside to see what is going on and a cat with it's guts hanging out goes running right under her feet into her house! She is screaming and freaking out and my buddy is just scratching his head thinking&#8230;how hard is it to kill a dam cat! Well the cat did die in the house (probably bleed to death) and too this day, my buddy still laughs about how difficult it can be to kill a feral cat.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah...cool stories, but the mental picture painted is just as bad (if not worse) than actual pics. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for em', but these are just as likely to get the sensitive riled up as anything.

I feel like a good Samaritan after icing outdoor cats, but I'd feel like an utter douche & failure if they suffered needlessly prior to meeting their end, & that sentiment would be multiplied 100 fold should such an incident be witnessed by ANYONE, much less someone who'd be even more affected by my shítty shot than me.

...I really wish this site had "invite only" threads; it'd be well worth it to have a place where such stories/pics could be shared without fear of offense. I've got some fodder not suitable for public display myself.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Please, everyone .... Remember this is a public forum and we must keep in mind the sensitivities of everyone who might stumble in here. Yep, it is a Hunting section. But please refrain from posting stories of animal suffering. Thanks for your understanding.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

All of this thread starting to sound like a cell full of sadists

...


----------



## kenshin (Apr 7, 2015)

feral cats are a huge problem, particularly here in Australia, dogs arnt aloud to roam so why are cats? having done several stomach dissections on feral cats i know exactly what they destroy, nothing pisses me off more then people who let they're cats roam indiscriminately killing wildlife and when pulled up on it you get the old ''my cat doesn't hunt he/she is well fed'' that's bullshit! if its outside and feral its fare game......

Having said this im brand new to slingshots, i don't think a cat is outside of a slingshots capabilities BUT there is certainly better options, guns of course, im an avid bow hunter so that's my first choice for anything non-Arial or bigger then a cat, nothing on the planet is going far with a hole through both lungs/heart


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> A .457 cal lead ball connecting to the cats cranium going 230+ fps would be terminal for a cat


That is a pretty hot load, and ya, I would say that would rehabilitate them ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya know I do a bit of hunting and I post a lot on this forum, but sometimes it is best not to say anything, .... remember, once something is said here, it can be read the world over ... and what is said, may come back to haunt you ......... Just say'n

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

wll said:


> Ya know I do a bit of hunting and I post a lot on this forum, but sometimes it is best not to say anything, .... remember, once something is said here, it can be read the world over ... and what is said, may come back to haunt you ......... Just say'n
> 
> wll


Excellent reminder!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Killem all and follow the 3S rule. Feral and free roam cats are a scourge.


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

It's going to depend on where you live, the laws and customs.

Straight out I have to say I'm a cat lover. I've had cats that hunted with me, cats that were my best pal in the same way people have a dog as a pal. But they don't belong in some places.

Australia has been mentioned. Cats are an introduced species that has devastated native wildlife. Cats in the wild should be shot. Farm cats, well, I dunno. They keep rats and mice down.

UK - they are native and there are laws about a cat's 'propensity to roam'. Basically a cat is allowed to roam about, you can't shoot one just because it is in your garden.

In the Balkans nobody keeps cats as pets, but there are feral cats all over, people let them just go wherever. I wouldn't even let my pet on a table but I've seem mangy strays piled up sleeping on restaurant tables.

Like loads of people have said, cats are tough. I reckon the suggestion to trap and shoot is the best one, also gives you the chance to check if kitty is wearing a collar or comes from next door.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

wll said:


> Ya know I do a bit of hunting and I post a lot on this forum, but sometimes it is best not to say anything, .... remember, once something is said here, it can be read the world over ... and what is said, may come back to haunt you ......... Just say'n
> 
> wll


My sentiments exactly.


----------

